# Gynecomastia Surgery! Europe Surgery Adam Kalecinski



## Matty1864 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Everyone :thumb:

I just thought I'd share this as many of such forums have aided me in terms of information etc, so I feel sharing this may provide beneficial to some out there.

Well where to begin?

After a lengthy wait and "battle" with the NHS they down right refused to do anything, my thread on that- http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/NHS-gynecomastia-experience-m5157130.aspx

I wouldn't say my gyno is really bad which didn't help me under the NHS but there is a large lump under my left nipple and it causes some pain and is just unsightly when I am warm as it puffs out, my right hand side is minimal.

This problem has ruined much of my confidence as I regularly have to opt to wear certain shirts and clothing as my left side sticks out causing a noticeable nipple shape to appear. It's very frustrating because you can pretty much

grab hold of it and feel the size which is similar to a disc (like a golf ball cut in half).

After I was refused treatment on the NHS, I was pretty lost as I couldn't see a way out of this problem, it's crazy how such a small amount of tissue can ruin so many different things, which I believe the NHS don't understand.

Whilst I agree their are life threatening operations that require the resources more, I don't see how it can be seen as just cosmetic when it causes pain and destroys peoples confidence and livelihood. I would almost go as far to say that it ruined

my fitness as I was worried about going to the gym with a lump sticking out and people thinking that I take steroids when I have never touched them in my life. I was pretty lost and didn't know what to do so I started looking at going private.

The prices in the UK came out around 3.5K-5K which I had the money for but just couldn't depart with that amount! I then heard about many people going abroad for this issue. I looked into a clinic called MEDIMEL at first but then got slightly put off by the deposits and length of stay and the amount of running around you have to do ie. blood tests at this clinic then ultrasounds at that.

Then I came across a thread through ASHMO- http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-health/234402-poland-gyno-surgery-18-07-2013-a.html

This gave a great insight into EURO Surgery and I guess it filled me with more confidence, so much so that I contacted them. The whole operation is £1400 (lipo and gland removal)

They exchange all the information you need and you send some images for them to assess whether or not you may be suitable. I was then contacted by the UK representatives who told me I could have a consultation in London for £30 but I opted not to as I knew I had the issue and it was confirmed by a specialist. After all the information was given I decided to take the plunge and booked my operation for the 14th of April 2014. It was given information about who would be picking me up etc so thats reassuring to know. I then had to book accommodation, however the clinic can do this for you but I went through Booking.com. I booked an apartment within 1km of the clinic for three nights which was around £100 and it has everything I need, bed, shower, TV, WiFi etc.

Adam Kalecinski is the individual who carries out the operation and he has a good level of feedback and qualifications in which I would be comfortable with (GMC Registered).

The clinic is also located opposite Magnolia shopping center which has all the shops you would need for such a trip. Flights are around £140 with Ryan Air, Wizz Air also provide flights slightly cheaper too! I fly out on Monday the 14th of April, have my operation on Tuesday the 15th April and stay overnight in the clinic till Wednesday 16th April, then one further night at my apartment, Thursday I get checked up on by the clinic then I fly home in the evening!. I can say I am looking forward to this as it has been such a burden! I am obviously concerned about going abroad on my own for an operation but when I think about how much of a problem this has been and what life will be like without puffy nips and embrassement I can't wait!

I will write another thread about how it all goes and my experiences! Till next time!


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Matty1864 said:


> Hi Everyone :thumb:
> 
> I just thought I'd share this as many of such forums have aided me in terms of information etc, so I feel sharing this may provide beneficial to some out there.
> 
> ...


Good luck mate! It will all be over before you know it.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Do you have any pics mate so we can get a before and after


----------



## Matty1864 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi,

I will do a detailed thread when I am home, I am actually currently sitting in the clinic bed as I've just had the procedure done, looks promising already! Watch this space


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In for pics later


----------



## strivingtobebig (Dec 12, 2013)

Good luck mate. Ive also had this done so i know all about it. I had a quick and excellent recovery so i hope you do too.


----------



## Matty1864 (Feb 16, 2014)

Ashmo,

I'm heading back to the clinic tomorrow, as you mentioned I have the option of a new compression vest which costs 50 quid, I have the one provided but its not the most comfortable, or should I buy an underworks one? What's your view?


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Matty1864 said:


> Ashmo,
> 
> I'm heading back to the clinic tomorrow, as you mentioned I have the option of a new compression vest which costs 50 quid, I have the one provided but its not the most comfortable, or should I buy an underworks one? What's your view?


Buy the one in the clinic cause they will make sure it fits and its much more comfortable for the travel home.


----------



## fishandricecakes69 (Jun 10, 2019)

Im going sunday how did yours turn out im in two minds weather to go or not


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

fishandricecakes69 said:


> Im going sunday how did yours turn out im in two minds weather to go or not


 the OP is at 23 posts and this thread is 5 years old

id say its pretty unlikely that he's going to get back to you


----------

